# Flashed Verizon rom on Alltel Showcase Now no Data



## bubba3689 (Jan 11, 2013)

well i was trying to get jelly bean on my alltel showcase. this is my first experience flashing roms. so i basically bricked it then found a stock verizon rom to use to go back then flash JB off of. then found a generic rom that had ei20 so went to that. then did the whole whipe process installed hacksung, the wipe process again then installed aokp jelly bean. no matter what rom i flash i cant get data working. i set the apns and everything i could think of . any of you guys have any other ideas i could try. i cant find the stock alltel rom anywhere. thanks in advance


----------



## bubba3689 (Jan 11, 2013)

update i now have all the stock files backed up from CWM. is there a way to make a stock alltel rom to fix my phone or help everybody out there that wants to go back to stock alltel. or can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## bwarman18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Try this

https://www.box.com/shared/v66zqd40cs81ki9sjugy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Double_a2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

bwarman18 said:


> Try this
> 
> https://www.box.com/...d40cs81ki9sjugy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Dude its like you read my mind; I hope this'll fix it!


----------

